# Dialing in a Djent tone with a dual recto



## vontetzianos (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey,

So the rectifier sound is one that I have loved for a long time, and I know there are probably a lot for amps suited to djent better than a recto, but I really want to try dialing in a good djenty tone for my roadster. I've heard the clip of Acle using a rectifier and the TCE IP for the boost, but how close has anyone come using a rectifier to djent tone heaven (ie settings, channel, eq etc)? Help anyone? 

I probably should say I use an MI BBD for overdrive boost.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## budda (Jan 27, 2009)

.

"djent" is a picking style, not an amp characteristic.

you want lots of mids, you want to boost it for tight low end (and use speakers that are good for that kind of thing), and you want to pick properly.

given that I apparently get some "djenty" tone from a JSX, i dunno.

pick hard


----------



## Jan (Jan 27, 2009)

budda said:


> .
> 
> "djent" is a picking style, not an amp characteristic.
> 
> ...


----------



## budda (Jan 27, 2009)

I know it's a sound - but you get that sound from a picking technique and some amps enhance that sound if you want them to.

i wasnt clear, my bad


----------



## WillingWell (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok so i have been getting this one almost daily lately so i have decided to put it here as best as i can!

Djent: The onomatopoeia of a heavily palm muted distorted guitar chord which is usually played as but not limited to a 4 string double octave powerchord, and as a result sounds much more metallic and sonically present than a "chug" "chugga" or "djun" per se, and which is basically how Periphery would describe its palm muted guitar sound.

(for a good example of "djent" in action, listen to the first riff in "insomnia")

Now remember kids, dont fuck around with Strega Nonna, or that bitch will cover your town with pasta and then proceed to spaghetti your ass to death!

love,

-bulb


I am going to go with the chord definition, straight from  himself.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jan 28, 2009)

I understand its a picking technique. I was referring to the SOUND the amp made ie trying to break away from the low mid, bass accent, and getting more upper mid sound.


----------



## drenzium (Jan 28, 2009)

You will need a boost pedal to get the amp sounding TIGHT AS POSSIBLE. Get a gate or suppressor and put its settings up pretty high so you can start and stop with no noise in between.

Then after you've done that work on your picking technique and invent some strumming patterns/rhythms and you should be set.

Listen to the intro of insomnia as bulb suggested and just mess around with it and change the amount of strums in places and the tempo too, just get comfortable with it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 28, 2009)

djenty tones can be made with a tubescreamer, an eq pedal, or some sort of boost pedal that allows you to suck out bass from the guitar signal.

it&#180;s about lowering the low end of the guitar sound, and upping the dosage of high mids, so the guitar is hit with lots of high end and mids. this accents the "chunnnnnn" part, instead of the "bummmmmm" part, giving you a clear "djun djun" or "djent djent"


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 28, 2009)

Djent is more of a technique. 

Really anything with sharp attack and a healthy dosage of upper mids will be better, but again... you can djent all day with a Behringer if you want as it's more how you pick.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 28, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Djent is more of a technique.
> 
> Really anything with sharp attack and a healthy dosage of upper mids will be better, but again... you can djent all day with a Behringer if you want as it's more how you pick.



true, but i have played through setups that just wouldn´t allow djenting. the tone has to be djentable to be able to do the djent 

of course, in order to get the sound in the first place, you have to move your hand a little further towards the bridge pickup, almost directly above it sometimes, while palm muting. it´s easy though, and i have problems palm muting without getting the djent sound now, because the ordinary plam mutes just don´t sound the same to me anymore


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 28, 2009)

djent be damned, i like my death metal chug


----------



## Distortion (Jan 28, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> djent be damned, i like my death metal chug





To reply to the question, i've used a MetalZone and cut some of the bass and set the mid freq. pretty high and boosted it. In front of my DR, sounds pretty "djenty" if that's you're kind of thing.

One thing though, I don't know why but I just hate EMGs through that amp.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jan 28, 2009)

Distortion said:


> To reply to the question, i've used a MetalZone and cut some of the bass and set the mid freq. pretty high and boosted it. In front of my DR, sounds pretty "djenty" if that's you're kind of thing.
> 
> One thing though, I don't know why but I just hate EMGs through that amp.


 
In all honesty I believe EMGs sound better through a roadster than the normal dual recto, which is weird because its pretty much the same amp execpt with an extra channel. My blazes in my universe sound wonderful with the dual though.


----------



## TMM (Jan 28, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> djent be damned, i like my death metal chug



+1  djent. I'd take a hi-gain, sternum-vibrating :chuuuug: over a twangy djent anyday, the kind that sucks all the air out of the room when it hits.

That said, to djent, having an amp that's very present in the high-mids, dialing in more mids and less bass (easy with an OD pedal), and heavy noise gating, along with more of an angular, stiff, staccato pick attack that's almost (but not quite) the pick's equivalent of a bass-player's op: will do it. For speakers, same deal... something that's more upper-mid voiced will bring it out the best.


----------



## Distortion (Jan 28, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> In all honesty I believe EMGs sound better through a roadster than the normal dual recto, which is weird because its pretty much the same amp execpt with an extra channel. My blazes in my universe sound wonderful with the dual though.



I dunno, the EMGs just make the amp sound stiffer and boring. No WOW factor when you hit a chord, you know?. I've got other guitars with passive pickups that sound tons better. I'm still waiting on a pair of screws to install some Blackouts in my Dean.

I'm just hoping the lameness of the tone isn't from the fact that the pickups are active. 



TMM said:


> +1  djent. I'd take a hi-gain, sternum-vibrating :chuuuug: over a twangy djent anyday, the kind that sucks all the air out of the room when it hits.



+1 to that! Nice description hahahaha


----------



## Benzesp (Jan 28, 2009)

It's 90&#37; in the hands. The exaggerated picking pressure, palm muting, and fret hand muting. It sounds like it's easy to do but it's not, it takes years to perfect it. Kinda like a golf swing. The other 10% is just a workable tone.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 28, 2009)

"the trick to djent on the rectifier series is to run it in vintage mode, then turn the treble all the way off (it acts as a midboost) and run the mids around medium (since they almost act like a presence knob) and the presence and bass based on your taste, then run the gain at like 6 or 7 and have a tubescreamer in front.
though keep in mind mesas are very volume sensitive, so settings that work at one level usually sound completely different at others, the roadster (not the road king mind you) is definitely the djentiest amp they make and its a lot easier to dial in a good sound on it." Quote from Bulb.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 28, 2009)

Benzesp said:


> It's 90&#37; in the hands. The exaggerated picking pressure, palm muting, and fret hand muting. It sounds like it's easy to do but it's not, *it takes years to perfect it*. Kinda like a golf swing. The other 10% is just a workable tone.



Really? It took me about 5 seconds to perfect once I decided to see what all the fuss was about 



MF_Kitten said:


> true, but i have played through setups that just wouldn&#180;t allow djenting. the tone has to be djentable to be able to do the djent
> 
> of course, in order to get the sound in the first place, you have to move your hand a little further towards the bridge pickup, almost directly above it sometimes, while palm muting. it&#180;s easy though, and i have problems palm muting without getting the djent sound now, because the ordinary plam mutes just don&#180;t sound the same to me anymore



Actually for me it's achieved a totally opposite way. I pick closer towards the neck, and just mute things a certain way.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 28, 2009)

that´s what i mean, actually, because normally when muting, the palm is resting at the srings right by the bridge, but when djenting, i move the hand, like you say, towards the neck, resting my palm above the bridge pickup 



zimbloth said:


> Really? It took me about 5 seconds to perfect once I decided to see what all the fuss was about
> 
> 
> 
> Actually for me it's achieved a totally opposite way. I pick closer towards the neck, and just mute things a certain way.


----------



## Jan (Jan 28, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> djent be damned, i like my death metal chug



same here


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 29, 2009)

I really really do not see what all the fuss is about sometimes...


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 29, 2009)

I think arguing over the meaning of a word that's not technically verified is a bit daft! 

To say "don't use it in that context, because it's a technique" is such a grey area it's not worth mentioning.

The OP clearly meant it the way he meant it. Because ok - You may have to employ the "technique" of "djent", but there's no way in hell you can say you can djent all amps. 

I've played some amps where there's just no way in shitting hell you'll get any kind of djent out of them, no matter how "djenty" your "technique" is. They have to be predisposed to having that nature of tone in the first place. Therefore, to say "it's a technique" is erroneous.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jan 29, 2009)

^well said. there are many setups that don't work well for djent. 

Might I also add in terms of picking, I find using a really heavy pick like a dunlop stubby helps to a keep a more round, darker tone.


----------



## DomSchu (Nov 24, 2015)

I know this thread has been dead for a long time, but I wanted to share some useful information on setting up Mesa rectifiers for djent in case anyone else was looking.
Initially Rectos don't seem suited for djent with their naturally scooped tone and thick sludgy saturation. But they can be extremely tight and djenty if EQed properly.
The key here is in the mids and the treble control. The treble on Rectifiers isn't even an actual treble control as much as it is a contour or gate for the mids. The higher the treble it set, the lower the mids peak. And inversely the lower the treble is set the higher the mids peak. So because we want that upper mid djent tone, setting the treble low and the mids high achieves this. What I've actually found to work the best is as follows:
Gain: 12-1
Treble: off (7)
Mids: cranked (5)
Bass: set low but present (10-11)
Presence: enough to add some high end back but not fizzy or harsh (12-2)
Mode: Vintage or Modern (I usually prefer vintage with a boost over modern)

With settings similar to these you can get a fantastic djent tone. It literally sounds identical to "Jetpack Was Yes" with my Rectoverb 1 and 2x12 cab with V30s. I know it seems like extreme settings but it works ridiculously well on an amp thats known to be hard to tame. These settings also sound good for rock with lower output pickups and unboosted. Give it a try, you won't regret it.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Nov 24, 2015)

It's crazy how versatile rectos are. Some people have claimed them to be flabby and fizzy, but I can tell you right now that those people suck at tweaking things. My single rec can get pretty damn tight with just a boost, making it perfect for djent. I'm not a fan of setting this amp up for djent trype stuff, because I feel it takes away from that OOMPH rectos are known for. To each their own.


----------



## Great Satan (Nov 25, 2015)

"djent". ugh.


----------



## Ibycan7 (Nov 25, 2015)

I will just leave this here

http://www.connorgilks.com/apps/blog/show/20495920-guide-to-djent-tone


----------



## NuBz (Nov 25, 2015)




----------

